
Show HN: Import YouTube subscriptions from one account to another - raj_khare
https://raj-khare.github.io/yt-migrate/
======
raj_khare
I made a tool to transfer all the subscriptions from one account to another.
Useful while creating a new account and keeping the recommendations intact.

